# Maxant & Blue Sky



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'd add they are both stand up guys, who helped me out when I needed it.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

I have heard good things about Blue sky...their not that far from me. Sounds to me like a couple of companys who still respect the folks who pay their bills, The customer!!!


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, nothing but good experiences for me with Maxant. 

i have to agree with the first poster on frustrations with some bee companies. i converged to a few bee companies i can depend on. what is interesting is each of the three specialize in certain aspects of beekeeping. for example, equipment comes from maxant. woodenware comes from another company. misc bee tools, etc comes from another. containers from another now that we order in bulk. 

i wonder if some of the "larger" companies that sell a wide variety of products just have not figured out how to effectively manage the full spectrum of products, especially during the rush season. from an economics standpoint i don't like having a lot of capital sitting on my shelves not being used but have found ordering in the "off" months is the most dependable approach to have supplies when I need them.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I just thought I'd mention that we will now be open 9-1 most every Saturday between now and 10/30/10 (we'll be taking a couple off).

Feel free to call in your orders or stop by (calling first recommended), and we will ship them out on Monday.

Thanks again for the kind words, and rest assured that we take your beekeeping seriously and work hard to get you what you need quickly and at the best prices possible.

We are still trying to get our phone situation under control, so that we can take your calls and orders more efficiently. That is our biggest weakness right now. However, we are working on that and will have a good system in place by fall.

Thanks again for your consideration. We know you have choices and feel fortunate to be one of them.


----------

